# muri perimetrali



## emzed

Ciao, ho parecchie difficoltà a tradurre questo paragrafo e soprattutto con l'espressione "muri perimetrali"... come si dice in francese?

svantaggi: in questo spazio non si possono fare buchi nei muri perimetrali perchè è un palazzo storico - perciò bisogna prevedere dei costi aggiuntivi per la costruzione di muri in cartongesso (chiedere al responsabile del progetto una stima dei metri necessari per le opere a parete)

inconvénients: dans cet espace on ne peut pas faire des trous sur les *murs périmetraux* parce que il s’agit d’un palais historique, donc il faudra prévoir des couts supplémentaire pour la construction de parois en plâtre (demander au responsable du projet une estime des mètres nécessaires pour les ouvres à parois) 

emzed


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao MZ,

Qualche proposta :
Inconvénients: dans cet espace on ne peut pas faire de trous dans les murs extérieurs/(périphériques) parce qu'il s’agit _d’un immeuble classé/d'un palais  historique_, donc (il faut) prévoir des frais supplémentaires pour _la pose/la construction_ de parois (intérieures) en plâtre (demander _au maître d'oeuvre/à l'architecte/au responsable du projet_ d'en évaluer la longueur nécessaire).​


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, une variante, en gras le terme unique qui peut être utile : 
_Inconvénients: dans cet espace on ne peut pas faire de trous dans les murs maîtres périphériques de façade s’agissant d’un immeuble historique classé, il y a donc lieu de prévoir des coûts additionnels pour la construction de parois en plâtre (demander au responsable du projet d'en évaluer le *métré* nécessaire pour ...)._


----------



## matoupaschat

Métré  . C'est le terme exact et cela convient bien, même si fort spécialisé .
Pour tout ce qui concerne la construction, le vocabulaire est souvent très différent en France et en Belgique, c'est souvent un problème ...
Ciao ciao .


----------



## emzed

Merci Corsicum et matoupaschat! La phrase est très améliorée.

Est ce que métré (=metratura?) peut être utilisé même pour la surface?


----------



## emzed

Oups! Rileggendo ora, mi accorgo che mi è anche rimasto il dubbio su "opere a parete/a muro",  che nel mio contesto  si riferisce a quadri o sculture che vanno appesi alle pareti. "Ouvres à parois" esiste? 

p.s.Devo aprire un nuovo thread?

Merci encore,

emzed


----------



## matoupaschat

emzed said:


> Merci Corsicum et matoupaschat! La phrase est très améliorée.
> 
> Est ce que métré (=metratura?) peut être utilisé même pour la surface?


Nel CNRTL la definizione di "métré" non precisa se si tratta di sola lunghezza o anche area. Guarda sotto le due alette (_métré_ e_ métrer_) e capirai che sono soltanto sinonimi "specializzati" di misurazione/misura/misurare.



emzed said:


> Oups! Rileggendo ora, mi accorgo che mi è anche rimasto il dubbio su "opere a parete/a muro", che nel mio contesto si riferisce a quadri o sculture che vanno appesi alle pareti. "Ouvres à parois" esiste?
> 
> p.s.Devo aprire un nuovo thread?
> 
> Merci encore,
> 
> emzed


Per "opere a parete/a muro", sarebbe meglio un nuovo thread, credo. Potresti forse chiarire il concetto, perché so da un mio ex insegnante d'italiano che in palazzi storici non si può toccare ai muri, ma mi chiedo se la parete aggiunta vi possa essere fissata in modo non "invasivo" tramite "ponticelli" di gesso o debba assolutamente stare sempre staccata dal muro storico, lasciando un'intercapedine dappertutto?


----------



## emzed

matoupaschat said:


> Per "opere a parete/a muro", sarebbe meglio un nuovo thread, credo. Potresti forse chiarire il concetto, perché so da un mio ex insegnante d'italiano che in palazzi storici non si può toccare ai muri, ma mi chiedo se la parete aggiunta vi possa essere fissata in modo non "invasivo" tramite "ponticelli" di gesso o debba assolutamente stare sempre staccata dal muro storico, lasciando un'intercapedine dappertutto?



Forse non c'è bisogno del nuovo thread, penso di aver risolto spiegando così: 
*"(demander au responsable du projet d'en évaluer le métré nécessaire pour les ouvres qui doivent être fixées au mur)". *
Infatti intendevo dire che per calcolare la metratura necessaria delle pareti da costruire ("parois en plâtre") bisogna chiedere al responsabile della mostra quante opere d'arte andranno installate al muro.

Grazie mille per il tuo aiuto 

P.S.Spero che tu mi permetta una precisazione su "non si può toccare ai muri", une faute d'étourderie?
Meglio dire:
Non ci si può attaccare ai muri storici (con la costruzione) 
oppure:
Non si possono toccare i muri storici - nel senso di manometterli

emzed


----------



## matoupaschat

Ah! Non mi si era accesa la lampadina! Sono "les oeuvres", i pezzi di un museo, non "les ouvres". È incredibile come si può talvolta essere sbadati! Che bella dimostrazione anche quel mio "toccare ai muri", alla francese, per "essere in contatto" ed insieme "manometterli"!
Con il senso generale che vuoi per la tua frase, mi sembra che lascerei perdere il troppo specifico "métré" e direi semplicemente: "Demander au responsable du projet combien de mètres de paroi sont nécessaires pour exposer (toutes) les oeuvres"
Ciao!


----------

